

Financial Times Proves HTML5 Can Beat Native Mobile Apps  - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/financial_times_proves_html5_can_beat_native_mobil.php

======
pedalpete
though I think and hope the future of apps will be html5, and it is great to
see that big media companies are believing in it, from the screenshot
provided, it doesn't look like a very compelling experience.

